# [OT]a che serve mettere linux per non avere piu prob...

## =DvD=

[OT]a che serve mettere linux per non avere piu problemi con win, se poi tutti i tuoi amici che hanno un pc non seguono i tuoi consigli, fanno di testa loto, e poi ti ritrovi a dover rimettergli apposto il pc, (formattone) ogni worm che prendono??

Io ho messo linux anche per la nausa di mettere a posto win per stronzate, e udite udite, pare lo facciano apposta, sto aggiustando piu volte uno win ora di prima!

Echecatz!!

Il bello è che a volte pretendono anche che io gli metta linux, cosi ogni 3x2 dovrei rimettere a posto l'installazione di linux invece che quella di win...

Non ce la faccio piu, adesso c'è sto nuovo worm non so come si chiama, che frigge i windows......

Oggi dovrò passare il sabato a fare backup formattone aggiornamento configurazione..

Che 2 balls

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho semplicemente smesso di rimettere a posto windows... con tatto e diplomazia chiaramente   :Wink: 

Semplicemente ogni volta che a qualcuno si rompe windows... beh... guarda caso proprio non posso, sono tremendamente impegnato...

Mentre se vogliono installare linux sono chiaramente disponibile   :Wink: 

E poi ho adottato anche questa politica nei confronti dei virus altrui:

"vuoi togliere un virus? non saprei... magari guarda in internet se c'è qualche programma antivirus... 

Sai, io non ho mai avuto virus e non ne avrò mai, quindi non ne sono parecchio informato

Perchè? beh... uso linux e non windows... e non ci sono virus per linux...."

----------

## tassoman

Fatti pagare come fa gates, vedrai che inizieranno a leggere il FM.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Semplicemente ogni volta che a qualcuno si rompe windows... beh... guarda caso proprio non posso, sono tremendamente impegnato...
> 
> 

 

Significa essere impegnato sempre!! =D

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sai, io non ho mai avuto virus e non ne avrò mai, quindi non ne sono parecchio informato
> 
> Perchè? beh... uso linux e non windows... e non ci sono virus per linux...."

 

il casino è che poi te li ritrovi su icq che non han voglia di leggere la guida...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

dovresti semplicemente imparare ad essere meno disponibile....

ovviamente chi ti parla è "sgargino*" quanto te! quindi dovremmo imparare...

*traduzione libera dal Ferrarese, chi si sbatte come un fesso per questo e quello (giusto Zuglio?)

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mentre se vogliono installare linux sono chiaramente disponibile  
> 
> 

 

Io ho smesso proprio di installare cose ad amici...

Ho iniziato col sistemare i vari windows per poi trovarmi come dvd e poi ha installare linux, passare giornate a spiegare come funzionavano le cose a gente che non aveva voglia di leggersi i manuali CHE POI LA SETTIMANA DOPO FORMATTAVANO E INSTALLAVANO WINDOWS ANCORA !!!

Basta   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## =DvD=

Veramente sono gli altri che dovrebbero smettere di chiedere cosogni 3x2. Uno è mio amico, non posso mica mandarlo a quel paese... però come ci sono riuscito io ad imparare win, ci possono riuscire anche gli altri ...

Sgrunt  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskinone

Se posso evito di mettere mano su windows, non per filosofia o perche' mi fa schifo il lavoro ma semplicemente perche' tengo alla mia salute mentale.   :Laughing: 

Tra amici e conoscenti che non vogliono o non sono in grado di passare a linux li convinco (quasi sempre con successo) ad usare programmi liberi sui loro computer. Firefox, Gimp, Gaim, etc etc e spesso mi ringraziano.

Anche cosi si puo' raggiungere la "world domination".

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *federico wrote:*   

> installare linux, passare giornate a spiegare come funzionavano le cose a gente che non aveva voglia di leggersi i manuali CHE POI LA SETTIMANA DOPO FORMATTAVANO E INSTALLAVANO WINDOWS ANCORA !!!

 

Sia chiaro che io linux lo installo una volta, non centomila, e pretendo anche un minimo di buona volontà (ad imparare) da parte del richiedente. Altrimenti ti arrangi...   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Io a malinquore sto sistemando computer windows. Ma ogni volta li parlo di GNU/Linux, tant'evvero che quasi ogni persona a cui ho sistemato il computer ora ha anche una distro linux su un'altra partizione o su un altro computer (solo gli adulti pero', per i compangi di classe e' piu' dura). In ogni caso prendo un bel po' di soldi per ogni riparazione. Quindi sono quasi ripagato dalla rabbia di usare windows.

----------

## =DvD=

Io non prendo soldi agli amici, perè che 2 maroni!!

----------

## mambro

Bè ovvio che a un amico non puoi dire "no non vengo"..  e cmq siccome la gente a cui aggiusto windows la conosco so a chi è possibile mettere linux e a chi no.. evito di proporre linux a gente che a malapena sa usare win   :Wink: 

Cmq pensate che faccio addirittura lezioni a 2 ragazze su windows IE, word ed excel ma almeno mi pagano   :Very Happy:   E poi gli ho insegnato "doc non va bene, salvate sempre in rtf" e pare abbiano capito, è già un passo avanti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lxnay

l'avevo sentita anch'io la storia del .doc da evitare ed invece usare .rtf. Ma non mi sono mai interessato sul perché. Qualcuno può delucidarmi?

----------

## gaffiere

a chi lo dite... io è la terza volta che rimetto win in 2 giorni (questa forse è la volta buona!  :Rolling Eyes:  ) sul pc di casa. service pack che sputtanano tutto, impostazioni che "si perdono". sono sempre più convinto che non mi piace... e purtroppo non posso farne a meno... però vorrei sapere chi dice che linux è difficile? qui con clicca di qui, clicca di lì sono diventato scemo.  non vedo l'ora di tornare a casuccia bella (leggi sulla mia fida gentoo)   :Very Happy: 

cmq i peggiori sono gli amici che ti chiamano dopo mesi che non li senti: li ti viene il freddo e capisci che si è sputtanato il pc... e dove li vogliamo mettere invece i parenti? peggio ancora.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

see ya

----------

## =DvD=

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> l'avevo sentita anch'io la storia del .doc da evitare ed invece usare .rtf. Ma non mi sono mai interessato sul perché. Qualcuno può delucidarmi?

 

rtf è un formato che leggono tutti e nonostante permetta un minimo di formattazione (colori dimensione carattere...) non ci si nascondono virus.

In poche parole non è un formato proprietario ms =D

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

esiste una soluzione semplice ma efficace: fatti pagare per ogni intervento che fai. e' un amico e ti pesa chiedergli soldi? benissimo, fatti offrire una cena. basta che ci sia un deterrente che faccia smettere di pensare all'interessato 'tanto se spacco qualcosa c'e' IL MIO AMICO SMANETTONE'

perche la gente non ha la concezione del fatto che il tempo altrui e' prezioso quanto il proprio, e oltretutto visto che (presumibilmente e di solito) e' gratis, ne abusa.

te lo dico per esperienza: da quando ho cominciato a far pesare il mio tempo, e le mie competenze, la gente ci pensa bene due volte prima di chiamarmi per le cazzate; per contro, sono piu gratificato anche io perche mi chiama per le problematiche serie, e come 'side-effect' le stesse persone che prima facevano casino impunemente, adesso si sono un po' responsabilizzate (ovvero hanno un antivirus, un antispam ecc e lo usano compatibilmente con le loro capacita')

questo il mio modesto consiglio  :Smile: 

ps. e poi lo sai, i toscano sono degli scrocconi allucinanti. purtroppo.

----------

## Momentime

Concordo eccome!!

Roba tipo 4 anni fa mi hanno chiesto di andare a sistemare una stampante.. alla fine bisognava solo aprirla e chiuderla, e cambiare qualcosina in windows.. sono tornato a casa con una forma di formaggio (da li sardegna =).. ed era pure buono =P

Tre anni fa, stessa persona, mi ha offerto una bella cena =P 

Adesso è da un po' che non mi danno roba, ma io ed un mio amico abbiamo intenzione di metterci "in società" e di fare riparazioni come lavoro =P

----------

## =DvD=

I problemi maggiori che incontrerai saranno pc infettati di dialers! heheh

----------

## Frez

vedo che non sono il solo con questi problemi, meno male  :Smile: 

per non parlare poi di quando il problema e' una cavolata tipo "cavo di rete sganasciato" e ti fanno perdere un pomeriggio in viaggio/chiacchere ....

----------

## SilverXXX

Allora non ero l'unico a sbattermi inutilmente.........

Ieri addirittura reinstallando il pc di mia mamma ho perso un'ora per cercare di mettere documents and settings su un'altra partizione, ma dopo mi sono proprio rotto i coglioni, così se mia mamma perde tutto per l'ennesima volta questo giro si arrangia.

----------

## gutter

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> così se mia mamma perde tutto per l'ennesima volta questo giro si arrangia.

 

Almeno con la mamma possiamo essere più accondiscendenti   :Wink: 

E poi ..... la mamma è sempre la mamma   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

SÃ¬, ma dover ogni volta riconfigurare wincess trami tweakui per riuscire e spostare almeno la cartella desktop e quella documenti Ã¨ una rottura inutile, sotto linux basta una linea in fstab, lÃ¬ no (ho provato, come ho giÃ  detto); e pensare che in ntfs si possono montare partizioni dentro le cartelle vuote, ma riuscire a svuotare documents and seting Ã¨ impossibile, C@@O!

----------

## =DvD=

Mi consola non essere solo.

Mettiamo su un associazione? 

 :Very Happy: 

Tipo server al quale ti connetti se serve una scusa e lui te la manda random.

Oppure meglio, ci copriamo le spalle a vicenda chiamandoci l'un l'altro con telefonate del tipo: vieni qui sta crollando il mondo corri!!

----------

## SilverXXX

Mi smebra un'ottima idea, DVD, ih ih   :Twisted Evil:  , comunque visto che siamo in tema di amministrazio (si fa per dire  :Confused:  ) windows, c'è un programma per linux che permetta di connettersi a una macchina windows con il desktop remoto abilitato? dato che non usa vnc, penso ci voglia un client apposta, e non vorrei dover installare server vnc in ogni macchina che mi chiedono di mettere a posto.

----------

## n3m0

A me hanno smesso di chiamarmi quelli che volevano il cocco gratis.

Come?

Mi chiamavano e io, col tatto che (non) mi contraddistingue: senti salvati tutto e formatta, tanto e' l'unica cosa che puoi fare con quel coso amorfo di Windows. E se non lo sai fare, allora impara. E non ci riesci, venditi il PC, non è roba per te.

La gente a quel punto ha capito che forse mi disturbava  :Smile: 

Adoro essere spontaneo.   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

rdesktop  e' un client per il terminal server windows quindi penso che con qualche opportuna configurazione possa essere usato per fare l'assistenza remota sulle macchine xp.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io evito di dimostrare il mio esser geek sia per preservare la mia salute che per evitare di dare gratis competenze che ho appreso nel tempo leggendo, ridendomela poi sotto i baffi quando saltano fuori argomentazioni pseudo informatiche. 

Comica è stata quando una nostra amica, stra-impanicata, è arrivata dicendo: "il computer mi si spegne da solo dopo 60 secondi"... Stra lol  :Laughing: 

La cosa cmq che più mi lascia disgustato è la crassa ignoranza anche di chi dice di aver "scelto" windows come OS: non lo conoscono per una cippa! Tanto per fare us es: non ho ancora visto nessuno che, a setup di windows terminato passa a far pulizia tre i 3000 servizi inutili che vengono fatti partire all'avvio, molti anzi, manco sanno cosa siano.   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Se uno è ignorante informaticamente parlando, non c'è OS che tenga.

----------

## =DvD=

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io evito di dimostrare il mio esser geek 

  Io non dimostro, sono gli altri che deducono....

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Comica è stata quando una nostra amica, stra-impanicata, è arrivata dicendo: "il computer mi si spegne da solo dopo 60 secondi"... Stra lol 
> 
> 

  Magari aveva preso quel worm che riavviava da solo...

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Se uno è ignorante informaticamente parlando, non c'è OS che tenga.

  MacosX tiene, eccome se tiene!! =D

----------

## Peach

per quel che mi riguarda i deliri mentali dei windows users spesso preferisco girarci al largo: la cosa peggiore è sempre quando la persona in questione, o non vuol darti modo di notarlo o esplicitamente ti fa capire che lui dei computer non vuole saperne nulla, lui vuole schiacciare un bottone e via, verso nuovi confini!

Forse, come tempo fa si diceva su questo stesso forum, linux opera una indispensabile selezione naturale... vi immaginate trovarvi windows users nel campo di linux? argh! dio ce ne scampi!

Ci sono altre volte però che incontro gente ben motivata e particolarmente interessata quando propongo un passaggio a linux, da lì al realizzare davvero il passaggio però ci sono sempre degli ostacoli, vuoi che siano dal punto di vista "multimediale" (qualsiasi cosa voglia dire) di applicativi non supportati e quant'altro...

Recentemente sto valutando la situazione per un pc "da segretaria" abbastanza scrauso: l'unico inghippo sono due applicativi per la gestione della contabilità (che usano db access - .mdb) per i quali ignoro un corrispettivo per linux...

----------

## SilverXXX

@ peach: Aveo letto qualcosa per i file .mdb, che in qualche modo era possibile esportarli in dei dbms normali, dopo ci sono i frontend per mysql (so che stanno sviluppando un clone di acces per kde, che promette bene). Però bisogna anche vedere l'utilizzo che se ne deve fare.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io non dimostro, sono gli altri che deducono....

  io cerco di evitarlo... Ormai tutti credono di poter dire "sono un esperto di informatica" e non basta più neppure dire ho fatto questo o quest'altro lavoro per tale azienda. Chiunque ormai viene preso a fare il sysadmin di qualche cosa. Tanto, il come sembra che non interessi a nessuno.  :Sad: 

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Magari aveva preso quel worm che riavviava da solo...

 Togli il magari ed aggiungi che aveva preso uno dei virus più famosi degli ultimi mesi.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> MacosX tiene, eccome se tiene!! =D

 Uhm... MacOS X in effetti mi manca all'appello. E' vero che dovrebbe esser fool-proof ma... Ne riparliamo quando avrò un mac [magari un pbook  :Smile:  ]

----------

## =DvD=

Oggi:  *Quote:*   

> Se windows fosse cosi come dici non lo userebbe tutto il mondo.

 

ARRRGGG

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, per esperienza personale mac è potente.

Cmq, vedo che siamo tanti con problemi simili...

Io uso una strategia diversa, tendo ad "insegnare", infatti ormai nn mi chiama + nessuno per formattare (apparte mia madre), i miei amici/conoscenti lo sanno fare ormai tutti, ed io gioisco...

Cmq il server che manda delle scuse random mi piace...

Se ci appicciamo anche un cellu e le scuse ce le facciamo arrivare via sms penso sia ancora + fico no??  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ghghghghgh

----------

